
Global ransomware attack shows why Apple wouldn't hack iPhone for the FBI - coloneltcb
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-ransomware-exploit-20170512-story.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
blackflame7000
Apple maintains a strange relationship with the Israeli firm Cellebrite who
are known for breaking into iphones for law enforcement. Apple definitely has
their machines in their stores because I've seen them in use it to unlock a
lady's phone. This was approximately 3 years ago so things might have changed
but it struck me as odd that they were buying machines from a company hacking
them.

